# Smoked cheese crispys - Update!



## cmayna (Sep 26, 2013)

Smoked jack cheese turned into cheese crispy's 





















Instructions:  Preheat oven to 350.  Grate smoked or regular cheese on parchment paper (very important, do not use foil or wax paper). Leave 2-3 " between each pile for they will spread out.  Topped with a little dry herb such as thyme and pepper.  No salt because cheese is typically already pretty salty. Cook 6-8 minutes, watch carefully to not let it burn.  Take out when brown and bubbly.   That's it. Any firm cheese will typically work.  You can put extra crispy's in a ziplock for next day's breakfast, lunch & dinnah!

Very useful recipe when the spouse starts complaining "Honey, we have too much smoke cheese in the fridge".  This will quiet them down big time.







Tapayakin' from my iphone


----------



## so ms smoker (Sep 26, 2013)

So is that what you were looking for?  They do look tasty!

   Mike


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 26, 2013)

I have done this with Parm' Reggiano but these sound great too...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Sep 26, 2013)

I could eat a bunch of those.....  They look awesome....     Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 26, 2013)

Those look great! Now how about the details?


----------



## cmayna (Sep 27, 2013)

Details added to the original post.


----------



## mlehocky (Sep 27, 2013)

Those look good. I've done larger ones, about 7", and when they are almost done fill with beef or chicken and fold. You have a taco shell made of cheese! Incredible!


----------



## mlehocky (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh yeah, forgot to add that I do those on a flat top or frying pan instead of the oven.


----------



## cmayna (Sep 27, 2013)

Yes, I've read where folding them over into a mini taco to fill with is very popular,  but love your idea of making a big one and fill with beef moments before you fold it in half.


----------



## cmayna (Sep 27, 2013)

Here's some smoked mozzarella crispys with just a little pepper and no dried thyme, this time :biggrin:  

As you can see, they melted differently as compared to the Jack crispys,  but I like the flavor a little better.  They'll be hauled to a SF Giants game tonight.








Tapayakin' from my iphone


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 30, 2013)

MMMMM, smoked cheesus crispies!!! Those are good in everything!


----------



## turnandburn (Sep 30, 2013)

yeh, id pretty much demolish all of those, and ur whole cheese supply..lol.


----------



## redneck69 (Sep 30, 2013)

i need to try some of these...my girlfriends daughter is a cheeseaholic....Great Post!!


----------



## dr k (Sep 30, 2013)

I'll be doing these after I smoke some Pepper Jack this fall.


----------



## cmayna (Sep 30, 2013)

Guess what?  This weekend I'll be doing some more with.........Pepper Jack that I smoked earlier this month.


----------



## turnandburn (Sep 30, 2013)

cmayna said:


> Guess what?  This weekend I'll be doing some more with.........Pepper Jack that I smoked earlier this month.



guess what?...ill be there. lmao! :)


----------



## marteenhook (Oct 2, 2013)

This looks stunning. Cheese my favourite. I can eat lot of this smoked cheese crispys.


----------



## cmayna (Oct 2, 2013)

OK, recently I've been hearing rumblings from the cheese department of my fridge, specifically from Smokey Pepper Jack and Smokey Cheddar saying that they are tired of all the attention Jack and Mozzi have been getting from this thread and demand their share of the limelight.

So here you go guys.  Enjoy the red carpet treatment until you cool down a little more then it's wolf time.









Pepper Jack






Mild Cheddar







After consuming a couple of each, I will say that the cheddar is too soft but the Pepper Jack is nice and crunchy but also has it's infamous Pepper kick.  Wow!


Tapayakin' from my iphone


----------

